# Woodhall Spa Hotchkin Course Saturday 16th June 2018 (day before Forest Pines)



## Lincoln Quaker (Jun 30, 2017)

[h=2]Woodhall Spa Hotchkin Course Saturday 16th June 2018 2pm[/h]After quite a few who played last weekend asked to come back I thought we could look at another meet before Forest Pines on the Sunday, I thought I would  check the diary and see what we can offer if anyone fancies a game.



 Hotchkin course  2pm (I have reserved 4 tee times)

Â£40 each and that includes sweep  money.

 Normal green fee is Â£80

 Anyone interested in playing a  world top 100 course?

 Add your name below if you are.

 1. Lincoln  Quaker​


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 30, 2017)

[h=2]Woodhall Spa Hotchkin Course Saturday 16th June 2018 2pm[/h]After quite a few who played last weekend asked to come back I thought we could look at another meet before Forest Pines on the Sunday, I thought I would  check the diary and see what we can offer if anyone fancies a game.



 Hotchkin course  2pm (I have reserved 4 tee times)

Â£40 each and that includes sweep  money.

 Normal green fee is Â£80

 Anyone interested in playing a  world top 100 course?

 Add your name below if you are.

 1. Lincoln  Quaker      
2. Liverpoolphil​


----------



## DRW (Jun 30, 2017)

Missed out this year due to 25th anniver at our club, have wished to play it for years since seeing it in a dirty mag.

1. Lincoln  Quaker      
2. Liverpoolphil
3. DarrenWilliams


----------



## anotherdouble (Jun 30, 2017)

1. Lincoln Quaker 
2. Liverpoolphil
3. DarrenWilliams
4. Anotherdouble


----------



## Merv_swerve (Jun 30, 2017)

Nice one Glynn,
1. Lincoln Quaker 
2. Liverpoolphil
3. DarrenWilliams
4. Anotherdouble
5. Merv_swerve


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 30, 2017)

1. Lincoln Quaker 
2. Liverpoolphil
3. DarrenWilliams
4. Anotherdouble
5. Merv_swerve
6. Blue in Munich

Thanks Glynn


----------



## Lump (Jun 30, 2017)

1. Lincoln Quaker 
2. Liverpoolphil
3. DarrenWilliams
4. Anotherdouble
5. Merv_swerve
6. Blue in Munich
7. Lump

Yes please again Glynn


----------



## Fish (Jun 30, 2017)

Where did all you guys stay before going on to FP?


----------



## anotherdouble (Jun 30, 2017)

Robin in premier inn Lakeside retail park 2 mins from Forest Pines. It's an hr from Woodhall but to me it makes sense as it's got everything near and you have not got far in the morning before golf


----------



## Dando (Jun 30, 2017)

1. Lincoln Quaker 
2. Liverpoolphil
3. DarrenWilliams
4. Anotherdouble
5. Merv_swerve
6. Blue in Munich
7. Lump
8. Dando

premier inn plus brekkie for me before FP

thanks for organising again Glynn


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 30, 2017)

anotherdouble said:



			Robin in premier inn Lakeside retail park 2 mins from Forest Pines. It's an hr from Woodhall but to me it makes sense as it's got everything near and you have not got far in the morning before golf
		
Click to expand...

I might feel inclined to look for something nearer Woodhall next year.  Drive wasn't fun into the setting sun, didn't eat until well late and there's precious little to do in Scunthorpe on a Sunday morning.  Easy Sunday morning drive to Forest Pines has some appeal.


----------



## Fish (Jun 30, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			I might feel inclined to look for something nearer Woodhall next year.  Drive wasn't fun into the setting sun, didn't eat until well late and there's precious little to do in Scunthorpe on a Sunday morning.  Easy Sunday morning drive to Forest Pines has some appeal.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure you could go into FP and use the leisure facilities, pool, sauna etc. 

We could all don our water wings and have a morning water Comp &#127946; &#128540;&#128514;


----------



## Fish (Jun 30, 2017)

1. Lincoln Quaker 
2. Liverpoolphil
3. DarrenWilliams
4. Anotherdouble
5. Merv_swerve
6. Blue in Munich
7. Lump
8. Dando
9. &#128031;


----------



## Dando (Jun 30, 2017)

Fish said:



			I'm sure you could go into FP and use the leisure facilities, pool, sauna etc. 

We could all don our water wings and have a morning water Comp &#62410; &#63004;&#62978;
		
Click to expand...

not sure I'm looking forward to seeing you in your speedos!


----------



## Fish (Jun 30, 2017)

Dando said:



			not sure I'm looking forward to seeing you in your speedos!
		
Click to expand...

I promise I'll shave &#128540;


----------



## davemc1 (Jun 30, 2017)

Great course, but whilst I am playing the fp meet, I'll bow out (in similar fashion to the rsg meet) gracefully and let someone else have a go at winning :rofl:


jeez, all this gloating will come back an bite me some day soon...


----------



## moogie (Jun 30, 2017)

1. Lincoln Quaker 
2. Liverpoolphil
3. DarrenWilliams
4. Anotherdouble
5. Merv_swerve
6. Blue in Munich
7. Lump
8. Dando
9. &#128031;
10. Moogie




Count me in
Jeez,  3 games in 3 days,  that's a months worth of golf there for me


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 30, 2017)

Does this mean I have to wait 12months before I get to play it again??


----------



## anotherdouble (Jul 1, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			Does this mean I have to wait 12months before I get to play it again??
		
Click to expand...

You gotta wait like the rest of us poor mortals fam. But us southern tuffties know how to queue. &#128077;


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 1, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			Does this mean I have to wait 12months before I get to play it again??
		
Click to expand...

If you want to travel over again before the season ends we can have a look at it.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 1, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			I might feel inclined to look for something nearer Woodhall next year.  Drive wasn't fun into the setting sun, didn't eat until well late and there's precious little to do in Scunthorpe on a Sunday morning.  Easy Sunday morning drive to Forest Pines has some appeal.
		
Click to expand...

Good idea Richard.

If people want me to sort some accommodation out I do have some contacts at the local hotels

Bed and breakfast would be around Â£55 each for the hotels and the bed and breakfast places around Â£45 each

I would need to know sooner rather than later if you want a room though as Woodhall Spa has so many weddings they do get booked up way over a year in advance.


----------



## anotherdouble (Jul 1, 2017)

Double room in hotel for me


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 1, 2017)

anotherdouble said:



			You gotta wait like the rest of us poor mortals fam. But us southern tuffties know how to queue. &#128077;
		
Click to expand...

What's this queue you talk about blud??  :whoo:



Lincoln Quaker said:



			If you want to travel over again before the season ends we can have a look at it.
		
Click to expand...

Please  Glyn, duffers wants to play it and i won't be making the trip for the day before forest pines. 

Pedro wants to play it again in better conditions aswell. I'll see what dates they can make and I'll let you know.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 1, 2017)

1, Lincoln Quaker
2. Liverpoolphil
3. DarrenWilliams
4. Anotherdouble
5. Merv_swerve
6. Blue in Munich
7. Lump
8. Dando
9. &#62495;fish 
10. Moogie
11, Tashyboy.

put Tashyboy down as those legs 11, how do we pay over the next 52 weeks is it like Grattans catalogue.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 1, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Good idea Richard.

If people want me to sort some accommodation out I do have some contacts at the local hotels

Bed and breakfast would be around Â£55 each for the hotels and the bed and breakfast places around Â£45 each

I would need to know sooner rather than later if you want a room though as Woodhall Spa has so many weddings they do get booked up way over a year in advance.
		
Click to expand...

Glynn, that's very kind of you mate, I'd be up for a single room, don't mind a B & B or the hotel as long as it's local, thank you.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 1, 2017)

Tashyboy said:



			1, Lincoln Quaker
2. Liverpoolphil
3. DarrenWilliams
4. Anotherdouble
5. Merv_swerve
6. Blue in Munich
7. Lump
8. Dando
9. ïŸfish 
10. Moogie
11, *Tashyboy.

put Tashyboy down as those legs 11, how do we pay over the next 52 weeks is it like Grattans catalogue.*

Click to expand...

There goes the neighbourhoodâ€¦â€¦ 

   :cheers:


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 1, 2017)

1, Lincoln Quaker
2. Liverpoolphil
3. DarrenWilliams
4. Anotherdouble
5. Merv_swerve
6. Blue in Munich
7. Lump
8. Dando
9. &#62495;fish 
10. Moogie
11, Tashyboy.
12, Papas1982
any excuse for a weekend away!


----------



## GG26 (Jul 2, 2017)

1, Lincoln Quaker
2. Liverpoolphil
3. DarrenWilliams
4. Anotherdouble
5. Merv_swerve
6. Blue in Munich
7. Lump
8. Dando
9. &#62495;fish 
10. Moogie
11, Tashyboy.
12, Papas1982
13. GG26


----------



## PuttPuttSteve (Jul 3, 2017)

GG26 said:



1, Lincoln Quaker
2. Liverpoolphil
3. DarrenWilliams
4. Anotherdouble
5. Merv_swerve
6. Blue in Munich
7. Lump
8. Dando
9. &#62495;fish 
10. Moogie
11, Tashyboy.
12, Papas1982
13. GG26
		
Click to expand...




GG26 said:



1, Lincoln Quaker
2. Liverpoolphil
3. DarrenWilliams
4. Anotherdouble
5. Merv_swerve
6. Blue in Munich
7. Lump
8. Dando
9. &#62495;fish 
10. Moogie
11, Tashyboy.
12, Papas1982
 13. GG26
14. PuttPuttSteve
		
Click to expand...

Great start to the weekend.  Thanks for organising Glynn.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jul 4, 2017)

1. Lincoln Quaker
2. Liverpoolphil
3. DarrenWilliams
4. Anotherdouble
5. Merv_swerve
6. Blue in Munich
7. Lump
8. Dando
9. Fish 
10. Moogie
11. Tashyboy
12. Papas1982
13. GG26
14. PuttPuttSteve
15. Radbourne2010

I'd be up for a local B&B or a night out in Lincoln. Happy to go with the flow...:cheers: Thanks for organising Glynn!


----------



## richy (Jul 4, 2017)

1. Lincoln Quaker
2. Liverpoolphil
3. DarrenWilliams
4. Anotherdouble
5. Merv_swerve
6. Blue in Munich
7. Lump
8. Dando
9. Fish 
10. Moogie
11. Tashyboy
12. Papas1982
13. GG26
14. PuttPuttSteve
15. Radbourne2010
16. Richy

Looking like a good weekend


----------



## drewster (Jul 4, 2017)

Glynn, Can i come along to this or is it strictly for the FP crew  ???? However, if you happen to have a mini meet before the season ends then perhaps i could jump on that instead ???


----------



## Dando (Jul 4, 2017)

i'm happy to stay somewhere local for a few beers then drive to FP on the Sunday morning. 
single room for me please.


----------



## adamwilliams (Jul 10, 2017)

1. Lincoln Quaker
2. Liverpoolphil
3. DarrenWilliams
4. Anotherdouble
5. Merv_swerve
6. Blue in Munich
7. Lump
8. Dando
9. Fish 
10. Moogie
11. Tashyboy
12. Papas1982
13. GG26
14. PuttPuttSteve
15. Radbourne2010
16. Richy

reserve 
1. Adamwilliams

is it possible that I can be the first reserve ?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 10, 2017)

adamwilliams said:



			1. Lincoln Quaker
2. Liverpoolphil
3. DarrenWilliams
4. Anotherdouble
5. Merv_swerve
6. Blue in Munich
7. Lump
8. Dando
9. Fish 
10. Moogie
11. Tashyboy
12. Papas1982
13. GG26
14. PuttPuttSteve
15. Radbourne2010
16. Richy

reserve 
1. Adamwilliams

is it possible that I can be the first reserve ?
		
Click to expand...

adam, you are in :thup:


----------



## teegirl (Jul 11, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Good idea Richard.

If people want me to sort some accommodation out I do have some contacts at the local hotels

Bed and breakfast would be around Â£55 each for the hotels and the bed and breakfast places around Â£45 each

I would need to know sooner rather than later if you want a room though as Woodhall Spa has so many weddings they do get booked up way over a year in advance.
		
Click to expand...


View attachment 23080


Hoping to own this very soon ........ max 4 fairly small adults, upstairs or downstairs, 15 miles from Woodhall,  .......


----------



## anotherdouble (Jul 11, 2017)

teegirl said:



View attachment 23080


Hoping to own this very soon ........ max 4 fairly small adults, upstairs or downstairs, 15 miles from Woodhall,  .......   

Click to expand...

I am 2 of them so room for 2 more&#128077;


----------



## Fish (Jul 11, 2017)

teegirl said:



View attachment 23080


Hoping to own this very soon ........ max 4 fairly small adults, upstairs or downstairs, 15 miles from Woodhall,  .......   

Click to expand...

Can't open the attachment?


----------



## GG26 (Jul 11, 2017)

I would be looking to stay somewhere fairly local before heading up to FP the next day.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 12, 2017)

Fish said:



			Can't open the attachment?
		
Click to expand...

Ditto


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Aug 2, 2017)

I have booked 2 more tee times so we have room for 23 plus me.

I have just checked some accommodation.

The Inn @ Woodhall Spa has 4 x single rooms available for the night.

Â£56 each for bed and breakfast.

Blue in Munich is wanting one.

Anyone else want one as I will book it for you.


----------



## Fish (Aug 2, 2017)

I'll take 1 please Glynn :thup:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Aug 2, 2017)

drewster said:



			Glynn, Can i come along to this or is it strictly for the FP crew  ???? However, if you happen to have a mini meet before the season ends then perhaps i could jump on that instead ???
		
Click to expand...

Missed this post before.

Its for anyone :thup:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Aug 2, 2017)

Fish said:



			I'll take 1 please Glynn :thup:
		
Click to expand...

No probs Robin.

2 rooms taken.

You can organise the curry night at the one curry house in Woodhall Spa


----------



## Fish (Aug 2, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			No probs Robin.

2 rooms taken.

You can organise the curry night at the one curry house in Woodhall Spa 

Click to expand...

India Village it is then


----------



## Dando (Aug 2, 2017)

Glyn,

can i take one please.

thanks,

Dando


----------



## anotherdouble (Aug 2, 2017)

And me please


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Aug 2, 2017)

Fish said:



			I'll take 1 please Glynn :thup:
		
Click to expand...




Dando said:



			Glyn,

can i take one please.

thanks,

Dando
		
Click to expand...




anotherdouble said:



			And me please
		
Click to expand...

All 4 single rooms now taken.

That didn't take long.

If anyone else wants a room.

Â£56 per person for a twin or a double room @ single occupancy is Â£76

I need to know asap though as they will get booked up.


----------



## GG26 (Aug 4, 2017)

I'll take a twin room.


----------



## User2021 (Feb 18, 2018)

Glynn any room left at Woodhall before FP?

Blue in Munich mentioned it today, seems a great idea to break up the journey to FP

cheers

Jon


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 18, 2018)

jobr1850 said:



			Glynn any room left at Woodhall before FP?

Blue in Munich mentioned it today, seems a great idea to break up the journey to FP

cheers

Jon
		
Click to expand...

Jon,

yes mate :thup:


----------



## User2021 (Feb 18, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Jon,

yes mate :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant, thanks mate - stick me in


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 18, 2018)

Can you put us down please if there's room mate? Don't need digs or owt.


----------



## 94tegsi (Feb 28, 2018)

Any room for a little one?


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 1, 2018)

94tegsi said:



			Any room for a little one?
		
Click to expand...

Still awaiting a response myself mate.


----------



## virtuocity (Mar 1, 2018)

Give me a shout via PM if there are 2 spaces for this please


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 1, 2018)

94tegsi said:



			Any room for a little one?
		
Click to expand...

yes mate. For you there is a place :thup:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 1, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Can you put us down please if there's room mate? Don't need digs or owt.
		
Click to expand...




virtuocity said:



			Give me a shout via PM if there are 2 spaces for this please
		
Click to expand...

Sent you both PMs.


----------



## 94tegsi (Mar 1, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			yes mate. For you there is a place :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Cheers LQ. Let me know when you are collecting monies!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 1, 2018)

94tegsi said:



			Cheers LQ. Let me know when you are collecting monies!
		
Click to expand...

will collect on the day for this meet.


----------



## virtuocity (Mar 1, 2018)

richy said:



			1. Lincoln Quaker
2. Liverpoolphil
3. DarrenWilliams
4. Anotherdouble
5. Merv_swerve
6. Blue in Munich
7. Lump
8. Dando
9. Fish 
10. Moogie
11. Tashyboy
12. Papas1982
13. GG26
14. PuttPuttSteve
15. Radbourne2010
16. Richy

Looking like a good weekend
		
Click to expand...

As discussed.  Please add me and Jimboh to the list.


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Mar 24, 2018)

Hi Glyn,

Is this full?

would like to come along with a friend


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 25, 2018)

1. Lincoln Quaker
2. Liverpoolphil
3. DarrenWilliams
4. Anotherdouble
5. Merv_swerve
6. Blue in Munich
7. Lump
8. Dando
9. Fish 
10. Moogie
11. Tashyboy
12. Papas1982
13. GG26
14. PuttPuttSteve
15. Radbourne2010
16. Richy
17. Adamwilliams
18. jobr1850
19. Chris D
20. Chris D +1
21. Virtuocity
22. Jimboh
23. Norfolkshaun
24. Norfolshaun guest
25. 94tegsi


----------



## virtuocity (Mar 25, 2018)

Any accommodation recommendations?


----------



## Merv_swerve (Mar 25, 2018)

I would recommend carrying on over to Lincoln after the golf. 
Can get in a tangle Saturday night if so desired and a straight shot up to Scunny next morning to Pines.


----------



## Fish (Mar 25, 2018)

virtuocity said:



			Any accommodation recommendations?
		
Click to expand...

Tent &#128540;


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Mar 26, 2018)

I havenâ€™t booked anything yet either... ðŸ™ 



virtuocity said:



			Any accommodation recommendations?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## moogie (Mar 26, 2018)

Merv_swerve said:



			I would recommend carrying on over to Lincoln after the golf. 
Can get in a tangle Saturday night if so desired and a straight shot up to Scunny next morning to Pines.
		
Click to expand...


Looking for somewhere afterwards,  travelling back to the direction of forest pines,  is there a couple (choice) of prem inns inbetween??

Think would prefer closer to forest pines tbh
Leaving less drive in the morning......

Cheers


----------



## teegirl (Mar 26, 2018)

Radbourne2010 said:



			I havenâ€™t booked anything yet either... ðŸ™
		
Click to expand...

The Bently hotel (best western) is well placed to get on the ring road to go to A15 and head to FP. 2 gastro type pubs in walking distance ....... Not sure if there's a curry house near tho ðŸ™„


----------



## virtuocity (Mar 26, 2018)

Booked me and Jimboh into Black Horse Inn in Blyton.  Stayed there before when I was lucky enough to win a trip to Gainsborough for the Ping day with GM.  Decent set up, although soured by it being the first time I met chrisd


----------



## Merv_swerve (Mar 27, 2018)

moogie said:



			Looking for somewhere afterwards,  travelling back to the direction of forest pines,  is there a couple (choice) of prem inns inbetween??

Think would prefer closer to forest pines tbh
Leaving less drive in the morning......

Cheers
		
Click to expand...

yes mate, you've got premier inns and a holiday inn near the university, fairly central to city.
It's not a massive city so you're still very close to the A46 to loop round to A15 in the morning.

The Bentley as mentioned above is also pretty handy for road links next day and is at Hykeham not Lincoln central.


----------



## 94tegsi (Mar 29, 2018)

Hi,

When will you start taking payments for this, or is it on the day?

Cheers

Martin


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 29, 2018)

94tegsi said:



			Hi,

When will you start taking payments for this, or is it on the day?

Cheers

Martin
		
Click to expand...

On the day is fine :thup:


----------



## PuttPuttSteve (Mar 30, 2018)

Glyn - sorry, but due to work/study commitments I'm going to have to pull-out.  Hope the day goes well.

Cheers, Steve


----------



## Merv_swerve (Mar 30, 2018)

1. Lincoln Quaker
2. Liverpoolphil
3. DarrenWilliams
4. Anotherdouble
5. Merv_swerve
6. Blue in Munich
7. Lump
8. Dando
9. Fish 
10. Moogie
11. Tashyboy
12. Papas1982
13. GG26
14. Deano (Merv +1)
15. Radbourne2010
16. Richy
17. Adamwilliams
18. jobr1850
19. Chris D
20. Chris D +1
21. Virtuocity
22. Jimboh
23. Norfolkshaun
24. Norfolshaun guest
25. 94tegsi


----------



## Fish (Mar 30, 2018)

1. Lincoln Quaker
2. Liverpoolphil
3. DarrenWilliams
4. Anotherdouble
5. Merv_swerve
6. Blue in Munich
7. Lump
8. Dando
9. 
10. Moogie
11. Tashyboy
12. Papas1982
13. GG26
14. Deano (Merv +1)
15. Radbourne2010
16. Richy
17. Adamwilliams
18. jobr1850
19. Chris D
20. Chris D +1
21. Virtuocity
22. Jimboh
23. Norfolkshaun
24. Norfolshaun guest
25. 94tegsi


----------



## anotherdouble (Mar 30, 2018)

What's up Robin, hope all ok


----------



## Lump (May 17, 2018)

This still all on? Been a little quite lately


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 17, 2018)

Lump said:



			This still all on? Been a little quite lately
		
Click to expand...

James, yes still on :thup:


----------



## Merv_swerve (May 17, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			James, yes still on :thup:
		
Click to expand...

And Looking forward to it&#128077;


----------



## Merv_swerve (May 17, 2018)

Beezerk not coming on this?


Fish said:



			1. Lincoln Quaker
2. Liverpoolphil
3. DarrenWilliams
4. Anotherdouble
5. Merv_swerve
6. Blue in Munich
7. Lump
8. Dando
9. 
10. Moogie
11. Tashyboy
12. Papas1982
13. GG26
14. Deano (Merv +1)
15. Radbourne2010
16. Richy
17. Adamwilliams
18. jobr1850
19. Chris D
20. Chris D +1
21. Virtuocity
22. Jimboh
23. Norfolkshaun
24. Norfolshaun guest
25. 94tegsi
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Stuart_C (May 17, 2018)

Merv_swerve said:



			Beezerk not coming on this?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Beezerk (May 18, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



  

Click to expand...


----------



## Lump (May 18, 2018)

Any free space for a guest?


----------



## Stuart_C (May 18, 2018)

Lump said:



			Any free space for a guest?
		
Click to expand...

You can have Beezerk's place


----------



## Beezerk (May 18, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			You can have Beezerk's place 

Click to expand...

And I got in his bad books for being an alleged troll, oh the irony &#128514;


----------



## moogie (May 19, 2018)

1. Lincoln Quaker
2. Liverpoolphil
3. DarrenWilliams
4. Anotherdouble
5. Merv_swerve
6. Blue in Munich
7. Lump
8. Dando
9. 
10. 
11. Tashyboy
12. Papas1982
13. GG26
14. Deano (Merv +1)
15. Radbourne2010
16. 
17. Adamwilliams
18. jobr1850
19. Chris D
20. Chris D +1
21. Virtuocity
22. Jimboh
23. Norfolkshaun
24. Norfolshaun guest
25. 94tegsi


----------



## Papas1982 (May 20, 2018)

1. Lincoln Quaker
2. Liverpoolphil
3. DarrenWilliams
4. Anotherdouble
5. Merv_swerve
6. Blue in Munich
7. Lump
8. Dando
9. 
10. 
11. Tashyboy
*12.*
13. GG26
14. Deano (Merv +1)
15. Radbourne2010
16. 
17. Adamwilliams
18. jobr1850
19. Chris D
20. Chris D +1
21. Virtuocity
22. Jimboh
23. Norfolkshaun
24. Norfolshaun guest
25. 94tegsi

Sorry Glyn, the boss has informed me that we're at a cousins wedding that weekend.


----------



## Lump (May 20, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			1. Lincoln Quaker
2. Liverpoolphil
3. DarrenWilliams
4. Anotherdouble
5. Merv_swerve
6. Blue in Munich
7. Lump
8. Dando
9. Lump +1
10. 
11. Tashyboy
12.
13. GG26
14. Deano (Merv +1)
15. Radbourne2010
16. 
17. Adamwilliams
18. jobr1850
19. Chris D
20. Chris D +1
21. Virtuocity
22. Jimboh
23. Norfolkshaun
24. Norfolshaun guest
25. 94tegsi
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Kraxx68 (May 20, 2018)

Added Kraxx & Khamelion :thup:

1. Lincoln Quaker​2. Liverpoolphil
3. DarrenWilliams
4. Anotherdouble
5. Merv_swerve
6. Blue in Munich
7. Lump
8. Dando
9. Lump +1
10. Kraxx68
11. Tashyboy
12. Khamelion
13. GG26
14. Deano (Merv +1)
15. Radbourne2010
16. 
17. Adamwilliams
18. jobr1850
19. Chris D
20. Chris D +1
21. Virtuocity
22. Jimboh
23. Norfolkshaun
24. Norfolshaun guest​


----------



## GG26 (May 20, 2018)

I note on the club website that the maximum handicap is 24.  I am now 24.5 so playing off of 25.  Is the handicap limit likely to be strictly enforced?  

I have a couple of qualifiers beforehand so may not be an issue, but thought that I had better ask.


----------



## SteveW86 (May 21, 2018)

I didn't have an official handicap last year, nor was handicaps mentioned when I signed in so I would have thought you'd be fine.

I'm sure someone with more knowledge will be along soon to confirm that though


----------



## Tashyboy (May 21, 2018)

1. Lincoln Quaker
2. Liverpoolphil
3. DarrenWilliams
4. Anotherdouble
5. Merv_swerve
6. Blue in Munich
7. Lump
8. Dando
9. Lump +1
10. Kraxx68
11. Tashyboy
12. Khamelion
13. GG26
14. Deano (Merv +1)
15. Radbourne2010
16. Melly
17. Adamwilliams
18. jobr1850
19. Chris D
20. Chris D +1
21. Virtuocity
22. Jimboh
23. Norfolkshaun
24. Norfolshaun guest​
Cheers LQ


----------



## Merv_swerve (May 24, 2018)

Glyn, I've got a reserve if a space becomes available. 
Looking forward to this fellas. The Hotchkin is just superb!


----------



## Kraxx68 (May 24, 2018)

Merv_swerve said:



			Glyn, I've got a reserve if a space becomes available. 
Looking forward to this fellas. The Hotchkin is just superb!
		
Click to expand...

Yes, hopefully the weather will play ball all weekend :whoo:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 25, 2018)

Merv_swerve said:



			Glyn, I've got a reserve if a space becomes available. 
Looking forward to this fellas. The Hotchkin is just superb!
		
Click to expand...

2 spaces have become available as we have arranged for ADA to come on a different date.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 25, 2018)

1. Lincoln Quaker
2. 
3. 
4. Anotherdouble
5. Merv_swerve
6. Blue in Munich
7. Lump
8. Dando
9. Lump +1
10. Kraxx68
11. Tashyboy
12. Khamelion
13. GG26
14. Deano (Merv +1)
15. Radbourne2010
16. Melly
17. 
18. jobr1850
19. Chris D
20. Chris D +1
21. Virtuocity
22. Jimboh
23. Norfolkshaun
24. Norfolkshaun guest​
Cheers


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 25, 2018)

Sorry Glyn I forgot that I had entered this but Iâ€™m having to work that day now so wonâ€™t be able to make it


----------



## Dando (May 25, 2018)

Glyn, 
My friend whoâ€™s coming to the old farts meet is up for woodhall spa mate.

Iâ€™ll probably head off towards forest pines after so will forfeit the b&b on the Saturday night


----------



## Merv_swerve (May 25, 2018)

1. Lincoln Quaker
2. Anotherdouble
3. Merv_swerve
4. Deano (Merv +1)
5. Stokesy (Merv +2)
6. Blue in Munich
7. Lump
8. Dando
9. Lump +1
10. Kraxx68
11. Tashyboy
12. Khamelion
13. GG26
14. jobr1850
15. Radbourne2010
16. Melly
17. Norfolkshaun
18. Norfolkshaun guest
19. Chris D
20. Chris D +1
21. Virtuocity
22. Jimboh
23. 
24. 

Thanks Glyn, tidied the list up a little...


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 26, 2018)

Merv_swerve said:



			1. Lincoln Quaker
2. Anotherdouble
3. Merv_swerve
4. Deano (Merv +1)
5. Stokesy (Merv +2)
6. Blue in Munich
7. Lump
8. Dando
9. Lump +1
10. Kraxx68
11. Tashyboy
12. Khamelion
13. GG26
14. jobr1850
15. Radbourne2010
16. Melly
17. Norfolkshaun
18. Norfolkshaun guest
19. Chris D
20. Chris D +1
21. Virtuocity
22. Jimboh
23. 
24. 

Thanks Glyn, tidied the list up a little...
		
Click to expand...

Cheers for tidying Merv &#128077;


----------



## Dando (May 29, 2018)

1. Lincoln Quaker
 2. Anotherdouble
 3. Merv_swerve
 4. Deano (Merv  +1)
 5. Stokesy (Merv +2)
 6. Blue in Munich
 7. Lump
 8. Dando
 9. Lump +1
 10. Kraxx68
 11. Tashyboy
 12. Khamelion
 13. GG26
 14. jobr1850
 15. Radbourne2010
 16. Melly
 17. Norfolkshaun
 18.  Norfolkshaun guest
 19. Chris D
 20. Chris D +1
 21. Virtuocity
 22.  Jimboh
 23. Dando +1
 24.


----------



## 94tegsi (May 29, 2018)

Kraxx68 said:



			Added Kraxx & Khamelion :thup:

1. Lincoln Quaker​2. Liverpoolphil
3. DarrenWilliams
4. Anotherdouble
5. Merv_swerve
6. Blue in Munich
7. Lump
8. Dando
9. Lump +1
10. Kraxx68
11. Tashyboy
12. Khamelion
13. GG26
14. Deano (Merv +1)
15. Radbourne2010
16. 
17. Adamwilliams
18. jobr1850
19. Chris D
20. Chris D +1
21. Virtuocity
22. Jimboh
23. Norfolkshaun
24. Norfolshaun guest​

Click to expand...


Any particular reason why I got knocked off as number 25?! :rofl:


----------



## Merv_swerve (May 29, 2018)

Hopefully just a copy and paste error?
Maybe someone was on their phone and not PC, little trickier on touch screen than with a mouse?

1. Lincoln Quaker
2. Anotherdouble
3. Merv_swerve
4. Deano (Merv +1)
5. Stokesy (Merv +2)
6. Blue in Munich
7. Lump
8. Dando
9. Lump +1
10. Kraxx68
11. Tashyboy
12. Khamelion
13. GG26
14. jobr1850
15. Radbourne2010
16. Melly
17. Norfolkshaun
18. Norfolkshaun guest
19. Chris D
20. Chris D +1
21. Virtuocity
22. Jimboh
23. Dando +1
24. 94tegsi


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 30, 2018)

94tegsi said:



			Any particular reason why I got knocked off as number 25?! :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Looking back I blame Kraxx


----------



## 94tegsi (May 30, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Looking back I blame Kraxx 

Click to expand...

:thup:

All worked out in the end!


----------



## Kraxx68 (May 30, 2018)

94tegsi said:



			:thup:

All worked out in the end!
		
Click to expand...

wasn't me... :ears:


----------



## 94tegsi (May 31, 2018)

Kraxx68 said:



			Added Kraxx & Khamelion :thup:

1. Lincoln Quaker​2. Liverpoolphil
3. DarrenWilliams
4. Anotherdouble
5. Merv_swerve
6. Blue in Munich
7. Lump
8. Dando
9. Lump +1
10. Kraxx68
11. Tashyboy
12. Khamelion
13. GG26
14. Deano (Merv +1)
15. Radbourne2010
16. 
17. Adamwilliams
18. jobr1850
19. Chris D
20. Chris D +1
21. Virtuocity
22. Jimboh
23. Norfolkshaun
24. Norfolshaun guest​

Click to expand...


Are you sure about that Kraxx?!


----------



## Merv_swerve (Jun 9, 2018)

Glyn
What time do you want us arriving for this?
Also, any chance me & my plus' can be out together as there will likely be some car sharing.
Cheers


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 12, 2018)

Merv_swerve said:



			Glyn
What time do you want us arriving for this?
Also, any chance me & my plus' can be out together as there will likely be some car sharing.
Cheers
		
Click to expand...

Ditto to the above, been in Italy for a week e molto Bueno, not sure what time to pick up Melly and arrive for  &#128077;


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jun 12, 2018)

Will get the tee times done later or 1st thing in the morning.

Been rather busy for the last week.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 12, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Will get the tee times done later or 1st thing in the morning.

Been rather busy for the last week.
		
Click to expand...

Amen to that, had to cancel golf today to catch up with garden and a million other jobs. Gonna need loadsa balls not picked a club up for 12 days.


----------



## virtuocity (Jun 13, 2018)

LQ- hate to be a pain but do you think there's any chance of me and Jimboh paying for a buggy? Struggling with some health issues just now.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jun 13, 2018)

We don't have the resort style buggies, we only have these as modelled by Wookie .

They are single seat and only take one set of clubs.

Â£19 a round if you want one. 

Let me now asap.


----------



## virtuocity (Jun 13, 2018)

Yes please. Just one needed then.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jun 13, 2018)

14.00 Merv, Merv +1, Merv +2
14.10, Dando, GG26, Tashyboy, Melly
14.20 Norfolkshaun, Shaun +1, Virtuocity, Jimboh 
14.30 Chris D, Chris +1, Khamelion, Kraxx68
14.40 BIM, Anotherdouble, Lump, Lump +1
14.50 Radbourne, JOBR1850, LQ, 94 stegsi

I will be in the clubhouse from 13.30

Please bring the Â£40 in cash so I can sort with the shop.

Cheers


----------



## anotherdouble (Jun 13, 2018)

Cheers for sorting Glyn. Our 4 ball looks interesting. We have a big lump, a fat lump and two spare lumps. Who's your money on&#129335;*&#9794;&#65039;


----------



## chrisd (Jun 13, 2018)

Thanks from me and my bruv Glyn. Looking forward to it muchly &#128077;


----------



## Merv_swerve (Jun 13, 2018)

Nice work LQ. Thanks.


----------



## Kraxx68 (Jun 13, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



14.00 Merv, Merv +1, Merv +2
14.10, Dando, GG26, Tashyboy, Melly
14.20 Norfolkshaun, Shaun +1, Virtuocity, Jimboh 
14.30 Chris D, Chris +1, Khamelion, Kraxx68
14.40 BIM, Anotherdouble, Lump, Lump +1
14.50 Radbourne, JOBR1850, LQ, 94 stegsi

I will be in the clubhouse from 13.30

Please bring the Â£40 in cash so I can sort with the shop.

Cheers

Click to expand...

Cheers Glynn, looking forward to the day, see you all there :thup:


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 13, 2018)

anotherdouble said:



			Cheers for sorting Glyn. Our 4 ball looks interesting. We have a big lump, a fat lump and two spare lumps. Who's your money on&#36335;*&#9794;&#65039;
		
Click to expand...

 :rofl:

Thanks for sorting Glyn.


----------



## Lump (Jun 14, 2018)

Gd fourball that. Looking forward to this now.


----------



## User2021 (Jun 14, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



14.00 Merv, Merv +1, Merv +2
14.10, Dando, GG26, Tashyboy, Melly
14.20 Norfolkshaun, Shaun +1, Virtuocity, Jimboh 
14.30 Chris D, Chris +1, Khamelion, Kraxx68
14.40 BIM, Anotherdouble, Lump, Lump +1
14.50 Radbourne, JOBR1850, LQ, 94 stegsi

I will be in the clubhouse from 13.30

Please bring the Â£40 in cash so I can sort with the shop.

Cheers

Click to expand...

Thanks Glyn

aiming to arrive around 1.30, really looking forward to it


----------



## GG26 (Jun 14, 2018)

Thanks Glyn.  Looking forward to meeting Dando, Tashyboy and Melly.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 14, 2018)

GG26 said:



			Thanks Glyn.  Looking forward to meeting Dando, Tashyboy and Melly.
		
Click to expand...

Ditto GG26, gonna give the tash a special trim for the boys, in fact I might go the whole hog and do back, sack and crack.
Bring yer waterproofs &#128534;


----------



## Dando (Jun 14, 2018)

thanks for sorting this again Glyn.

Really looking to forward to this and meeting some new faces!


----------



## Khamelion (Jun 14, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			might go the whole hog and do back, sack and crack.
		
Click to expand...

As Mr Miagi said wax on wax off

Now why can't I get the image of two stormtroopers carrying a rolled up carpet out my head.


----------



## Lump (Jun 14, 2018)

My +1 has had to bail. A work issue has come up last minute.


----------



## 94tegsi (Jun 15, 2018)

Probably going to get up a bit early, find a bite to eat in the area and hit a few balls on the range. See you guys there! :thup:


----------



## Dando (Jun 15, 2018)

94tegsi said:



			Probably going to get up a bit early, find a bite to eat in the area and hit a few balls on the range. See you guys there! :thup:
		
Click to expand...

The food in the clubhouse is pretty decent mate.

im hoping to get there about 12.30 so Iâ€™ll keep an eye out for you


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jun 15, 2018)

Restaurant is open to anyone so feel free to use it.

Just hope the forecasted thunderstorms bugger off. 

See you you all tomorrow.


----------



## User2021 (Jun 15, 2018)

Dando said:



			The food in the clubhouse is pretty decent mate.

im hoping to get there about 12.30 so Iâ€™ll keep an eye out for you
		
Click to expand...

Hope to get there a bit early and eat as well

see everyone tomorrow- safe trip for those traveling


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 16, 2018)

Hope you have a good day lads. I'm working.......


----------



## chrisd (Jun 16, 2018)

Leaving in about half hour, keep fingers crossed for good weather. 

See you tomorrow Smiffy!


----------



## anotherdouble (Jun 16, 2018)

Safe journeys everybody


----------



## Fish (Jun 16, 2018)

Smiffy said:



			Hope you have a good day lads. I'm working.......


Click to expand...

Me too, on my Smash Bag in the dry &#128540;


----------



## Merv_swerve (Jun 16, 2018)

Go on then, who's the champ / final scores?
Tough day out there. Thanks so much to LQ for arranging again. Absolute treat to play that course every time.


----------



## virtuocity (Jun 16, 2018)

Just a quick message of thanks to Glyn for sorting out today and for Shaun and Steve for a fun round.  Sorry I couldn't hang around after the game- I was struggling big time by the 15th and had an hour long drive to get to my home for the night.  Superb set up- will do full write up after Pines.  Thanks again- much appreciated.


----------



## Fish (Jun 16, 2018)

I hope all you young uns are out on the lash, I want to see lots of blood shot eyes tomorrow, and not from crying in youâ€™re sleep because your away from home for the first time without your teddy


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Jun 17, 2018)

virtuocity said:



			Just a quick message of thanks to Glyn for sorting out today and for Shaun and Steve for a fun round.  Sorry I couldn't hang around after the game- I was struggling big time by the 15th and had an hour long drive to get to my home for the night.  Superb set up- will do full write up after Pines.  Thanks again- much appreciated.
		
Click to expand...

Thank for the round, hope you both play well today and tomorrow.

Cheers for arranging Glynn see you at thetford in a few weeks.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 19, 2018)

My bruv and I both loved Woodhall Spa, a glorious course which battered us once the wind got past a light puff. Playing with Kraxx and Khamelion, who were fabulous company, we were often in greenside bunkers where it was only possible to see inches of the flag top when contemplating how to propel the ball both vertically up, and to get it to go forward too??

Stu scored a very credible 33 points on one of the toughest courses I've played, I shot 17 points on the front 9 but only 9 coming back as the wind strengthened and I went into too many bunkers. 

Great day thanks to Glyn, and I managed to extend my culinary expertise by studying the menu in the Indian restaurant and ordering the same as John (jobr1850) as he seemed to know what was what  (good choice though)

Cheers again Glyn &#128513;


----------



## User2021 (Jun 19, 2018)

Thanks again Glyn, really enjoyed the course and had a good laugh playing with you, Dan and Mark.

The course is stunning, the local knowledge was invaluable 

Great indian in the evening and a great start to a brilliant three day trip.


----------



## Khamelion (Jun 19, 2018)

Great day on at Woodhall on Saturday, great company on the round and good banter as well, thank you Chris and Steve for putting up with my hacking it around, specially on the back 9.

Thank you very much for sorting the day Glyn, much appreciated.


----------



## Twinman (Jun 19, 2018)

Fantastic day. Enjoyed the bunkers immensely as I spent so much time in them. Great company. Thanks to Glyn for organising.


----------

